# Beginner Betta Show Help and Advice



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

I've owned bettas for a while, but I just recently discovered betta shows and I found out there's an IBC show near me in October! I've been doing my best to study up on finnage and form for bettas as well as watched how bettas are judged at shows and I think I've got a rough understanding of it, but I'd love to get some help! I also have a few questions such as:
1. If you enter your fish at the beginning of the day, do you come get it at the end of the day if its not up for auction or do you pick it up the next day?
2. Can you enter pet store betta if they seem to have nice form? and would they fall under the Bought Fish category?
3. What are the main disqualifying features?
4. What classes would the bettas pictured be placed in for judging? (based on color and tail type)
5. How do you tell if a betta is Asymmetrical? 
6. Are excess rays a disqualifying feature or just a fault?
I have read through the IBC standards multiple times, but not everything makes sense so I figured this forum could give me some tips. Here are some pictures of my 2 boys that I'd like to enter in this upcoming show, but I'd like some second opinions as well. Stefan is a Turquoise Halfmoon and Damon is what I believe to be a Multicolor Black Lace, but correct me if I'm wrong! 

(here are my attempts at judging them)
Judging Stefan: He seems to have clean conformation, full halfmoon, rays appear to branch into 4, long anal fin that it seems rounded and is longer than the tail, nice dorsal fin that blends with the tail, long rounded ventral fins, tail curves upwards but only when flaring

Judging Damon: Nice clean topline slope, pointed anal fin that blends with tail but has some spots that need to regrow, dorsal fin blends with the tail, long rounded ventral fins, may have excess rays


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow those are beautiful fish! I cant belive you got them from a pet store! I don't know anything about showing fish so i cant help you much There but good luck at the show! 😉


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh wow i just realised how old this thread is. Oops! How'd your bettas do at the show?


----------



## AshenEmberose (Aug 29, 2018)

I ended up not bringing them, but I sure wish I at least brought my turquoise boy Stefan because he's apparently over half moon and he wouldve won for sure!


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh darn! Well good luck next time!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Betta_addict36 said:


> Wow those are beautiful fish! I cant belive you got them from a pet store! I don't know anything about showing fish so i cant help you much There but good luck at the show! 😉


Yeah I don't know much about show's either, but gorgeous fish!


----------

